

Red: help us build the first "full-stack" programming language - applecore
http://www.red-lang.org/p/contributions.html

======
memracom
That horse has bolted long ago.

Python, Ruby, Javascript, PHP. You name it, they can all do full stack. Even C
can be used, i.e. [http://doom.pdox.net/](http://doom.pdox.net/)

The problem with most new languages is that they solve just one or two
existing problems. Just like politics in a multiparty democracy like Canada,
UK, Germany and even Russia, the major parties can adopt ideas promoted by one
of the lesser parties and then there is no need for voters to take the risk
and elect the lesser party.

For example, Python adopted more and more functional features over the last 10
years and now you can write perfectly good Functional Reactive code in Python.
Javascript has lagged a bit, but the standards work is steadily adding
features and catching up. Even Java 8 is on this bandwagon.

So, there is no need to create whole new ecosystems around a whole new
language.

~~~
danellis
Other than C, none of those languages can be used at the bottom of the stack.

~~~
rm445
How low does the stack go? C isn't used for the microcode translating
instructions inside the CPU. I suspect that parent poster was thinking of the
'web stack', which seems to be what 'full-stack programmers' are recruited
for.

~~~
danellis
It goes down as far as assembly language and C does, according to the diagram
on the posted page.

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xhOP35Dm99w/UuXFKgY2dlI/AAAAAAAAAG...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xhOP35Dm99w/UuXFKgY2dlI/AAAAAAAAAGA/YQu98_pPDjw/s1600/reichart-
abstraction-diagram.png)

~~~
rm445
Haha, quite right, and well spotted.

------
lukasm
Browsed through dozen of pages, haven't seen a single line of code, just a lot
of marketing like bull.

~~~
gus_massa
Some (very small) snippets: [http://static.red-lang.org/red-system-
specs.html#section-1](http://static.red-lang.org/red-system-
specs.html#section-1)

------
ksec
I could only think of two current languages that does this or close to this.

1\. Is Lua / LuaJIT. Extremely fast. Some Drivers were written from it.

2\. Rust with some tinkering.

But I honestly think Hardware -> Application Level should be one languages
while scripting to DSL would be another.

And that i personally prefer Rust and Ruby.

------
joehillen
Wow, I'd be interested if it wasn't some of the worst syntax I'd ever seen.
[https://github.com/red/red/blob/master/system/emitter.r](https://github.com/red/red/blob/master/system/emitter.r)

~~~
rm445
The syntax has its good points, or at least opinions about what is good
despite them being non-mainstream. Such as function calls and sequences
without brackets or separators. Question marks, hyphens and other symbols
allowed in identifiers.

------
golem_de
wait on microsoft, what they make out of roslyn and singularity/midori

